# First 3 smokes on the new CC SG 24



## tx pitmaster (Apr 12, 2021)

I've been pretty busy lately so I haven't been able to post on my 1st 3 smokes on my Camp Chef SG24..

1st smoke was on a spatchcocked chicken. And it turned out OK.. it did turn out kind of dry so gonna have to go to plan B on that.

2nd smoke was a half and full butt.  For the butts I cleaned them up ,  generously put on rub, wrapped in saran wrap  And placed in the refrigerator overnight.   I got up at 3:50, got the smoker going and let it stabilize for 30 minutes and placed the butts into the smoker out about 4:45a at 250.  ( My wife and I are critical of each other's food and therefore she will tell me exactly whither or not the food is good)  I pulled the 1st but at about  1.30p and I pulled the full butt out at about 6:15 p.m. My wife set it was the best pulled pork that she's ever had.  And I thought it was pretty damn good too..!

3rd smoke  was 2 racks ribs.. (Saturday).   I cleaned him up pulled the membrane put the rub on generously on both sides placed in the refrigerator until the morning.   I got the smoker going at 11 put the ribs on at noon  they were ready just about 5:00 p.m.  here's a few pics..

R


----------



## 912smoker (Apr 12, 2021)

Looks like all turned out great ! Did you wrap the ribs or go naked ?


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 12, 2021)

Everything looks pretty darn good to me!
Al


----------



## JLeonard (Apr 12, 2021)

Nice bit of work there. And the main critic was happy so life is good.
Jim


----------



## tx pitmaster (Apr 13, 2021)

912smoker said:


> Did you wrap the ribs or go naked


always naked..  i've found that's the best way.. then just add sauce when you want.  on the other hand i do KC style also 'once in a while' so i do on those occasions put a little sauce on 1.5 hrs before taking off..

r


----------



## tx pitmaster (Apr 13, 2021)

JLeonard said:


> And the main critic was happy so life is goo


and... that's all that matters.. lol


----------

